# algae magnet



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i saw the algae magnet product at foster and smiths website and would like to know if anyone here used it. If so, how well does it work. They dont give too much information about it and i would like to know how much gph can you run through it and will it be good enough for a 2000 gal pond. Also, does it need to be replaced at a certian time? Thanks!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Can you put up the link for the magnet? Most of them I am familiar are made for use on glass tanks. You use the scrubber on the inside and the felt 1/2 on the outside and basically scrub the algae off the glass that way. Im not sure what one for a pond would look like. The ones for aquariums work real well though.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

i haven't used one but for 14$ heck its worth a shot


----------

